# Rash of changes introduced for people moving to work and live in Canada



## Peter19

Most of the improvements introduced to immigration system are considerable.....But,is it fair to build this new system on the dead bodies of backloggers?! May Minister Kenney give me an answer !!!!!!!!!!


----------

